# Dovetail Jig Recommendation



## Zod (Nov 28, 2017)

I am new to woodworking and I have been collecting equipment and tools as I go. My wife wants me to build a few nightstands and I thought dovetail joints on the drawers would be nice. I am not competent enough to cut them by hand and I wanted to see of I could get some recommendations on a dovetail jig. I can see myself using it down the road so I am okay with buying a jig, but budget is a concern. I like the idea of having a few different templates to switch things up and a few I have seen are:

MLCS Dovetail Jig
Leigh 12" Dovetail Jig

I have learned to get input from informed people before buying anything. The jigs I mentioned above are a little more expensive than I can afford. I was wondering if there was a good budget-friendly option that wouldn't require a lot of extra accessories to be usable.

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

I have the porter cable jig and I like it. It doesn't let you do arbitrarily sized dovetails, but it works well.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

even with a jig they are still very finicky to set up …I had the PC Omni jig never used it …GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

PC is the best. Almost anything else is a cheap clone. I have one such clone hanging on the tool rack and taking space


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have one of the earlier Leigh Jigs and have been very happy with it. It has a lot of dovetail related options and can be a bit complicated to use. On the plus side, it has an excellent, well written, manual that clearly explains how to set the various options up.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Another vote for the PC. It is much more limited than the Leigh, but the price reflects that. Do yourself a favor, though, regardless of what you select, and watch some youtube videos on how to set it up. This was much easier for me than the manual (though it is fairly detailed).


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

I think you should buy a nice handsaw and practice, it's not as hard to cut them as think


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Lee Valley sells a Dovetail saw and guide kit, add a chisel or two and practice!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the Akeda, Leigh 18" Super Jig, and the PC 4210.

My favorite is the Akeda by a landslide.

The Leigh is really cheaply made in terms of side stops and clamps that are flimsy. The e bushing system is Leighs Achilles heel, and needs to go.

The PC was my first jig and it's actually pretty good. Sturdy enough to get the job done at a reasonable price point. It will make snug fitting joints time after time. Get the 4212 if you want to add the ability to do through dovetails. Otherwise save some money and get the 4210 which does HB dovetails only.

Have fun with it.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

+1 for the Porter Cable. It's very easy to use in my opinion. I have the one that does both half blind and through dovetails. Must be the 4212, based on what Willie said above ^. Someday I'll be big and do handcut dovetails, but for now, just gimme some baltic birch ply and a PC dovetail jig, and I'll crank out some drawers for you!!


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Porter Cable had two main dovetail jigs that I am aware of

The Omni Jig is a beast and is no longer made. I have one, works great once you get it dialed in and has great dust collection. You may be able to find one used somewhere









They are currently making this jig, the 4216 - and I have no experience with it

https://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-4216-Super-Jig-Dovetail/dp/B000HGL59M/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_469_bs_tr_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=XC25655YNJGTMNRVK4TB


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I have the porter cable 4216. Once set up, it does not hold settings reliably. On my jig, the horizontal and vertical clamping surfaces are not at 90 degrees to one another.
Knowing what I know today, I would not buy it again.
If you read reviews on it, the reviews usually include the words "For the money".

I have been using a Keller jig. This has been working very well for me. It is repeatable and simple to use and set up. I would buy this again. The downside is, it only does through dovetails.

As far as your budget is concerned, I would keep an eye on e-pay. There seems to be Leigh jigs there frequently. I found a Super 12 with the vacuum and router support for a little less than $200. The cutters included weren't in pristine condition,but still usable.

I have not used this yet, it seems I chicken out and use the Keller.

Good luck on your decision.

Mark


----------



## mfhall (Aug 28, 2017)

I looked at this for months. Finally just decided to buy an Incra jig and do it on my table saw.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Depend on what you want to do and how much you want to spend. I have a Leigh Jig because I like versatility. To ad to that versatility I bought a couple of Liegh's optional templates. I believe leigh is the most versatile on out there.

There are a few good jigs around depending on what kind of dovetails you want to cut.

I've heard a lot of good thing about the PC but frankly to say anything else is a cheap clone is BS.

I forget to put this link in. Its a video of dovetail jigs done by Fine WoodWorking

http://www.finewoodworking.com/2006/10/15/top-picks-in-dovetail-jigs


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The Leigh is a great jig - -and was pricey.

No complaints about performance, but *for how often I use it.*... it wasn't worth it.

If I just had a couple drawers for nightstands (I am picturing 1 3 inch tall drawer in each one)

I would in this order:

(1) borrow a jig… maybe even talk to the High School Shop teacher.
(2) hand cut them…. 
(3) buy a cheapie jig like this: https://www.ebay.com/i/253108138518?chn=ps

or find a good one on Craigs list


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> The Leigh is a great jig - -and was pricey.
> 
> No complaints about performance, but *for how often I use it.*... it wasn t worth it.
> 
> ...


I don't use mine that often any more either. My takes is, it's always there when I want it and considering Ive had it 25 years or more, it cost very little in the long run and I'll never have to buy another one. I suspect it would be easy to sell if I ever wanted too


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I have the Keller jig which I think is great. Very easy to use. No moving parts. Perfect dovetails every time.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have a PC dovetail jig. I don't use it much, and it's limited to 12 inch boards. So, when I needed to make an 18 inch tall blanket chest, I found that you can set up the template like a Keller jig and use it, in theory, for unlimited width boards. To use it like that, I needed the Supplemental Set Up section. I got it off the internet, set it up as directed, and it worked great. Bottom line is that I won't use the full jig again. I'll continue using it in the "Keller" fashion.

If a fellow just ordered the PC template and printed off that supplement, it might be the cheapest way to have a good way to make dovetail joints. You would also need the router bits from PC.

The next box I made was smaller, and I hand cut them. Had to brush up on my technique a bit, but it worked out great. So…little boxes will be hand cut. Big boxes will be made with the jig.


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a 24" Leigh I bought new in '95 for thru dovetails on a CD cabinet's drawers. 
Overall, works very well, and allows for virtually any dovetail spacing, but you have to read the manual to use and understand it.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Where are you located, I've got the Woodtek and all of the templates, I've used it a few times but have found I prefer to do them by hand now. If you're near Wash DC I'd happily sell it.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

> I have a 24" Leigh I bought new in 95 for thru dovetails on a CD cabinet s drawers.
> Overall, works very well, and allows for virtually any dovetail spacing, but you have to read the manual to use and understand it.
> 
> - d38


I have the 24 inch Leigh jig too, and it's perfect for asymmetric and large (carcase sides) jobs. I occasionally use it for drawers, but usually use a Rocker jig, similar to the PC shown above. The Leigh jig takes time to set up. The Rockler jig is easy. It's always set for 1/2 inch stock and I have a router with the bit that I leave set up as well. So there is virtually no set up time involved.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Best I've seen IMHO is Akeda. I have one but have experience with others.
Good news: very easy to use, excellent joints
Bad news: not so easy to come by.
http://www.akeda.com


----------



## Zod (Nov 28, 2017)

I am in the Phoenix area. Thanks for all the feedback. This at least gives me a place to start. Before I got into this hobby, I never imagined I would be in the market for a dovetail jig. It never ends…

I am wondering if the PC4216 might be the way to go. The used Leigh jigs for sale around here are all pretty pricey.

I do agree that learning to cut them by hand would be a nice skill to have.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the PC 4216. Works well once you figure out whats important. Properly prepared/dimensioned wood is one. Cupped or varying thickness doesnt work well. Get one and some sacrificial wood and start practicing and learning. Same can be said for handcut, but Ive had more success with the jig.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

They are not difficult to cut using a band saw.
Quite fun, actually. A couple simple jigs,
some spacer blocks and away you go.


----------



## Zod (Nov 28, 2017)

I don't yet have a band saw but that is interesting. Rather than putting a few hundred into a jig, maybe a band saw would be a better investment


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

PC here for what it is worth.
Bill


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Band saw does work. I wasnt pleased with the method or results and went back to the PC jig, but each person will have their opinion of methods and results. I can end up with slick looking results with the jig, I cant yet do so by hand or BS. Both of those will work with enough time and dedication.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I live in the verde vally and have a use leigh for sale with all bits…send me a message for details
I did use it a lot but now that I'm not making cabinets any more I don't use it often.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If you want to do DIY, check this out.


----------

